# Katie and Kelly - Observer (~BBW (Multiple), Eating, Friendship, ~MWG )



## Observer (Jan 5, 2007)

_~BBW (Multiple), Eating, Friendship, ~MWG _-two friends adapt to the realities of healthy appetites

*Katie and Kelly 
by the Observer*​
*CHAPTER ONE  TIMES CHANGE*

Katie Adams was in a funk  all Winter from the prior year, thru Spring and now into Summer the 18 year old co-ed had dieted and struggled to lose weight for the Fall cheerleading tryouts. Shed lost 23 pounds, coming down to a svelte 126, which was pretty slender for someone 59. Shed practiced the routines as well, and was confident of winning a place on the team for her Senior year. 

In ordinary times she would no doubt have been selected. But not this year. The District was under mandates to institute special programs without any additional funding. The State legislature was paralyzed in partisan politics. The District would not be getting promised funding, so they were cutting back on everything  including the coaching staff and frills such as cheerleaders. Unifying classmates of diverse backgrounds through supporting sports teams was not a priority. School spirit wasnt either. There would be, it had been decided the night before, no tryouts this year because there would be no teams and no cheerleaders. All this just two weeks before school started.

I guess theres no point in worrying about weight now, shed told her mom at breakfast as she added an extra piece of toast and hash browns to a simple breakfast of scrambled eggs and cantaloupe.

Now, after a sandwich and cottage cheese lunch, Katie stood in her room before the mirror looking at her newly ultra slim body. She glanced at her ample breasts and slim waist, again questioning what had been the use of all her efforts. 

_Honestly, _she thought, _I looked better with curves anyway and that lunch was nothing. Im really hungry. Whats the use of starving myself anymore anyway?_

She knew her own larder was bare  her mother had been keeping it that way, despite her Dads grumbling, to support her daughters dieting  and Katie had only a few dollars on hand. Both her parents were out, so there was no way to hit them up. She called up her plump friend Kelly Johnson, whose mother she knew always kept food on hand, and got permission to come over.

At Kelly's the two girls were flicking idly through some magazines and eating nachos with cheese when Kellys mom came through and offered the girls a snack. Katie looked at Mrs. Johnson with some envy. This woman did not appear to have ever dieted in her life! Her breasts were twice the size of Katies and her body was possibly twice the size of her 160 pound daughter.... 

"I'll have whatever Kelly has, Mrs. Johnson", Katie said. Mrs. Johnson half waddled, half lumbered down the stairs. She soon returned, a little breathlessly, with a quart of milk and an unopened double row package of Oreos.

Mmm, Oreos, one of my favorites! exclaimed Kelly as her mom tore open the package. She dug in as if she'd been starved for months, although Katie suspected shed only had lunch two hours before., She also knew one of my favorites was a phrase Kelly used frequently whenever any kind of food was around and she wanted to give herself permission to indulge.

As Kelly leaned over to grab a second handful her already overstretched jeans slipped down, exposing the top of her rounded fanny. Katie noted as Kelly hitched them back up that her friend was sporting a bulging midriff muffin-top. She remembered buying those jeans with Kelly the previous spring. 

_Shes packed on over twenty pounds! How come she gets all the fun? _Katie mused. She realized her friends gain nearly matched her loss. 

Katie grabbed a share of the cookies herself, not bothering to twist them and lick the cream out as was her custom to make a bit of tasty hi-calorie food last longer. She stuffed two of them at a time into her mouth and chewed hungrily, envisioning herself bulging out of her old jeans in a soft and inviting fashion like Kelly. 

Kelly's mom also dove into the Oreos with gusto. The trio carried on eating until the cookies are all gone. "Im sorry we dont have any freshly baked ones Mrs. Johnson said. But I always keep the packaged ones on hand. I know how hungry teens get.

Katie noticed the buttons on Kellies blouse straining slightly, and observed that her friend had quietly undone her tight jeans to accommodate the dozen or so cookies she had consumed. Her mom, however, being more accustomed to such binges, had dressed accordingly in clothes with a little more give. As she brushed the crumbs from her impressive rack, she took notice of Katies improved appetite and felt a little remorse about her own. 

Im sorry, she continued, looking at the empty package, I think I probably got carried away  would you girls like to take a some money and go have something more to eat?

Sounds great Mom  that is if Katie wants to. Kelly replied. 

Im ready to eat anything, Katie declared. After what the school did Im done with diets!

My kind of girl! said Mrs. Johnson, giving her 18 year old daughter a $20 bill. Kelly had had her drivers license for two years but Katie hadnt yet taken her driver's education course.

Kelly was ecstatic. She and Katie had been eating buddies at lunch until last January. It was then that Katie had gotten this notion that she should be a cheer leader. Since then shed been avoiding food and losing about three pounds a month. Now Kelly had her friend back and the chance to again eat with her.

Lets have a late lunch at Rons, Kelly suggested after she got into a larger outfit and the two were walking to her Moms car. Katie noticed that the over blouse extended below Kellys waistband but that the noticeable roll of her sizeable muffin top was scarcely being concealed. In fact, it visibly wobbled as she walked.

Why?, asked Katie asked as they into the car Is it really good?

Absolutely, exclaimed Kelly. For $6.50 you get salad, any entrée and two sides plus a refillable beverage. Plus for $2.00 more you can have any dessert on the menu -  if you have room. And the food is good too.

_All that so soon after lunch plus a slew of Oreos No wonder shes been gettying fatter, packiong it that way!_ thought Katie, bit she was ready to join her. 

OK, said she grinned, Im sold.

Kelly wound up getting roast beef with mashed potatoes and mixed vegetables while Katie wound up with chicken fried steak, baked potato and peas. Katie initially didnt think she would have dessert, but after over an hour it was late afternoon and she had seen several calorie laden concoctions that reminded her of her months of self imposed deprivation. 

By 4:00 they were finished. She wondered if Kelly would opt for dessert and wasnt surprised when she started inspecting the dessert menu.

Look at this, Kelly exclaimed. Raspberries are in season and they have them for this month only. For $2.00 thats a bargain  and raspberries with ice cream are one of my favorites.

Sounds good  I was thinking of finishing off with a piece of peach pie a la mode, replied Katie.

As they were driving back home Katie was feeling full. She wondered how she would explain her loss of appetite to her parents at supper in a few hours. She was saved from that by a cell phone call from her mom.

Honey, you Dad needs me to be with him tonight at an important meeting at 7:00. Do you think you could fend for yourself this evening? her moms voice said.

No problem, Katie replied. "Im with Kelly and we can hang together. What time do you want me home by?

Well, since schools out, anytime before midnight. It may run late for us, but we may have some major news tomorrow, Mrs. Adams said.

Whats going on? Katie probed.

Nothings been decided  and wont be until were sure it will work and we consider your wishes. All I can tell you now, because its all I know, is that your Dad is being offered a major transfer for two years, although we can come home to visit. Were going to be getting the details tonight and Ill let you know more when I can.

Wow, Katie stammered, Well, OK. Keep me posted!

I couldnt help overhearing, Kelly remarked, thinking fast. Would you want to go with them or stay back here?

At the moment I have no idea where theyre being asked to go, but my instincts are to stay here. Its where my roots and friends are and I want to graduate! Why leave? But how could I stay back? Theyd never let me fend for myself for that long!

Ive an idea. We have an extra room and my mom would appreciate my having someone to fill it," Kelly replied. Shes talked about renting it out with my sisters gone.

.Its an option, Katie agreed. Lets ask her,

In her mind Katie was thinking _If it works out I at least know the food will be great!_

Mrs. Johnson was a single Mom. Her husband had died when Kelly, the youngest of their four children, was barely two years old, Shed been left with a sizeable insurance policy and a four bedroom house with a paid off mortgage. She supplemented her investment income and the childrens social security with a graveyard shift job that made her a day sleeper until a little after noon. This gave her time to be with her kids most evenings. This routine usually included snacks in the afternoon and a late supper but left then on their own for breakfasts. Now, with the older children gone and no SS benefits, income was a little tight and shed been thinking of taking in a roomer.

When the girls arrived back Mrs. Johnson was just waking up from a nap. They discussed what they knew about the Adams family transfer. Mrs. Johnson was receptive to Katies staying, but told her she could get $500 for the room. She wondered whether Mr. and Mrs. Adams could afford that much. 

Katie called her Mom and conveyed the news about Kelly's place in advance of the meeting Mrs. Adams would be at. She and Kelly then played videogames until supper at 8:30  teriyaki chicken, rice and broccoli. Modest fare, for Mrs. Johnson knew shed binged a bit earlier and was counting calories. But for dessert she had a surprise  pineapple upside down cake!

Ohhh  exclaimed Kelly. Pineapple upside down cake  thats always been one of my favorites!

(continued in post #4)


----------



## klosterblocked (Jan 5, 2007)

Good so far, can't wait to see the second chapter.


----------



## Lear (Jan 8, 2007)

good stuff, guess I'll just have to wait for the next chapter


----------



## Observer (Jan 8, 2007)

*CHAPTER TWO &#8211; MOVING IN*

Katie got home, her belly comfortably full, shortly after eleven. Her parents had arrived shortly before and were still chatting in the living room.

“Hi, I see you’re still up!” she said, “What’s the latest?”

“Well, financially its a go,” her Dad rep[lied. They want me to oversee training of local nationals in Sumatra for two, perhaps three, years. We will be given one trip home a year so we can make your graduation. Because its overseas income it will be exempt from taxes and they’re covering all living expenses plus giving me some tremendous incentive pay. But your Mom has some concerns that I share.”

“Yes," her Mom chimed in. “Its all right for your Dad and I to go. But these next two years of education are critical for you, so Sumatra is not an option. First you need to graduate and then it would be good to go to Community College. Before I can be comfortable I want to know how you feel about our being gone so long, and how sure you are that things would work out at Mrs. Johnson's.”

“You know we can talk over the Internet for nothing don’t you?” Katie replied. “Sure I’ll miss the face to face contact, but its not like you’re going to be gone forever. Kelly and I have been like sisters for years. We’ll do alright,” Katie replied.

“You’re really OK with this then?” her Dad said

“Yes. Kelly and Mrs. Johnson and I spent the better part of this evening discussing it. It’s really like going off to a college dorm away from your family a year early. And from what Kelly says I’ll be a help in more ways than one.

“Meaning?”

“Frankly Mrs. Johnson could use the money. Kelly says the cash has been tight since the other kids left and the Social Security benefits are gone. And Kelly needs someone to relate to at night when her mom’s at work. But my question is whether you and Mom can afford it?”

“I think we can. This deal has plenty of new money in it” Mr. Adams replied. “We’re planning to offer her $1000 a month - $500 for lodging, $200 for food, and $300 for incidentals. You also get use of your Mom’s car and a limited credit card for gas once you get your license. As you know I drive a company vehicle that will be turned in, so her Malibu is what we have to offer. Fair enough?”

“Wow &#8211; yes, I guess so! When does all this start?”

“Next month if we agree on it &#8211; which means we have two weeks to tie up a lot of loose ends," her Mom replied. “If we're all agreed I think we need to be up early tomorrow and get started.”

Katie retired to her bedroom and promptly called Kelly on her cell. Kelly of course was thrilled and offered to help out beginning the next day. She promised to call her Mom at work and share the good news.

Katie lay down, expecting to have trouble sleeping. But the fullness in her belly took blood from her brain and soon she was asleep.

******

Katie woke the next morning after 7:00 to the smell of something. She hadn’t experienced in months &#8211; pancakes! Still in her nightgown she went to the kitchen and found her mom busy cooking. Bacon was frying in a pan and scrambled eggs were under the heat lamp.

“What’s going on? she exclaimed.

“We have a lot of food to use up in two weeks &#8211; since you’re diet is history I thought you’d appreciate some energy food,” her mom replied.

Katie recalled her declaration of the prior morning and realized she was hungry. “Good thinking &#8211; I’m starved”

She sat down to a healthy helping of eggs, four strips of bacon and three pancakes. Then, after making a checklist with her Mom, she went upstairs to change and begin packing. There she realized how much she was enjoying eating normally again and resolved to emphasize her older and larger outfits. Size 8 was just not going to do it in a few months.

Katie thought about her boyfriend Ben Chandler and smiled. He was going to say “see, I told you so” when she re-gained her lost pounds but wouldn’t care, she knew. He’d complained mildly about her dieting to begin with, claiming that she was “already skinny enough” at 145. Staying with Kelly and Mrs Johnson, she felt, would have her back to that level in no time, Somehow the idea pleased her.

She called Ben and clued him in as to what was happening. He was surprised, but happy to know she was staying back. He like Kelly offered to help out. Then Kelly called and invited her to come over for lunch and start working on her room. After checking with her Mom Katie agreed &#8211; and volunteered Kelly and Ben for the next day to help with packing the items to be put in storage.

Kelly was nowhere near so industrious. After Katie left she had some more of the pineapple upside down cake and surfed the Internet until after midnight, then had the final piece before retiring at 1:00. For breakfast she had leftover chicken and rice from the night before plus two pop tarts and some cookies. 

This kind of eating had become customary for Kelly. Since her last sister had left her Mom had not cut back that much on buying food . Kelly had been indulging fully, gaining nearly 30 pounds during the year as she was eating constantly with no real exercise. Now nearly 170 she had full thighs and broadening hips to accentuate her soft belly She knew she was easing into size 16 territory, but didn’t actually mind it at all. She was taller. had full breasts, and was in denial about the noticeability of her growing belly paunch and posterior. 

About 11:30 she realized Katie would be there in about an hour and went over to Quiznos to buy lunch. Realizing her Mom would likely be up she got a double helping of black & bleu Salad, which consists of savory black angus steak strips, bleu cheese crumbles and red onion sprinkled with spices. This is then placed on Quiznos Sub’s own salad blend with vine-ripened tomatoes. Kelly also got three 12” subs (a double stack pastrami, a smoked turkey with cheese and roasted red pepper sauce and a honey bourbon chicken on wheat bread). Finally, just to be sure there was enough until supper she bought a carrot bunt cake.

At lunch Katie was truly surprised at the spread, but realized her friend wanted to celebrate. After her own ample breakfast she wondered if she could eat her share, but resolved to try. However, after her salad and half the sub sandwich she had to give up. Kelley on the other hand easily finished her salad and sub, then had some cookies and a pop tart for dessert. Half of Mrs. Johnson's sub was also left over - Kelly had out esten both her Mom and her friend. The bunbt cake was set aside for later.

Mrs. Johnson had a pleasant surprise for Katie. If she would do the household laundry Mrs. Johnson offered her $50 a week of the money her parents were paying. Katie had already been discussing helping with cooking with Kelly for free. Mrs. Johnson wouldn’t hear of it on those terms, so it was decided that she would get $75 a week for both

About 3:30 in the afternoon Kelly suggested they stop and watch TV for an hour and enjoy the bunt cake. Katie wasn’t that hungry but was a little tired, so she assented. Kelly brought them each a large piece and quickly devoured hers. Twenty minutes later Katie was only halfway through hers as they enjoyed the TV so Kelly got a second with some ice cream. Kate declined her offer of having some too. 

“It’s ok,” Kelly replied, "afternoon snacks are one of my favorite things.”

_“Yes,”_ observed Katie silently as she observed the tank top and shorts her friend was wearing,_ ”and girl, that’s where that bottom and thunder thighs are coming from.” _

But somehow she desired to herself have the ability to indulge her appetite in the same fashion.

By 6:00 they had packed and out in the basement all the materials from the room Katie would be using. 

“Two days from now we’ll shampoo the rug and then maybe Ben can help me start moving in,“ Katie announced. Kelly wanted her to stay on for dinner but Katie had promised her Mom to help her some more.

Back at the Adam’s home Katie enjoyed a Caesar salad, making two salads in one day, plus a great salmon and mashed potatoes supper with her parents. She was rather contemplative, but didn’t yet know how to broach something that was bothering her with her Mom, so just passed her reticence off as being tired. Comfortably full she went to bed early with no desire for dessert. It had, she thought, overall had a great day.

Kelly on the other hand took a nap until her Mom was ready for their usual late supper &#8211; spaghetti and meatballs with some side veggies. She shared more of the bunt cake with her Mom, then retired to play on the Internet. Sometime after 11, with her Mom gone off to work, she finished off the bunt cake with a side of more ice cream.

After all, she thought to herself, “_bedtime snacks are one of my favorite things.”_

-----------

The next day Mrs. Adams had another good sized breakfast for the family. She was a somewhat large woman herself, although nowhere near as large as Mrs. Johnson. it didn’t bother her if Katie regained some of her lost weight and she served a delicious quiche with hash brown potatoes and biscuits. Katie had woken hungry and devoured a hearty share, plus four biscuits with butter and honey. 

For her part Kelly for breakfast had the leftovers from the previous day's lunch - salad and two sub sandwich halves.

Around nine Ben and Kelley arrived to help Katie and Mrs. Adams box materials for storage.. Mrs. Adams had 60 storage boxes and packing materials ready. 

“We may not finish all this today,” she cautioned. “But I have a nice treat in mind for when we’re finished,”

The crew worked hard, wrapping dishes and valuables, as well as storing old clothes. They paused only for a buffet of deli items from the local supermarket. True to form Kelly surpassed Katie in eating, but Ben was impressed by the appetites of both girls, who each had seconds while he was content. 

_“Katie has her appetite back,” _he noted. “_She’ll be back where she belongs in no time.”_

By mid-afternoon they had done what they could for the first day. Ben and Katie decided to play video games; he would later be invited to stay for supper. Kelley went home for a nap. When she awoke she found that her mom had made fresh baked cookies and invited her to have some to tide herself over until the beef stroganoff supper that was coming later.

“Mmmm,” she exclaimed as she scarfed the first few down. “These cookies are soooo good. In fact they’re among my favorite things.“

Back at the Adams home Mrs. Adams had prepared a huge egg noodle and beef casserole with grated cheese on top, which she served family style with peas and green beans. It also had a variety of other items for flavor. Ben always enjoyed Mrs. Adams cooking and told her so. 

“Well, she smiled, “Katie may be able to fill in for me at the Johnson's. From what I hear she’ll be helping cook there.”

That remark made Katie decide she just had to talk with her Mom about what had been nagging her in the backof her mind &#8211; and after Ben left she asked her to chat for a minute.

“Mom, I appreciate your encouraging Ben and I, but I need to talk with you about the menu at the Johnson's. They don’t cook or eat like we do.” she confided.

“You mean you’re afraid of regaining what you’ve lost? You know I’ve always let your weight up to you. If you gain some back, so be it,” her mopm said.

“I know that &#8211; and honestly, I think I liked myself better at 149 anyway. It could even be more if Ben had his way I think. That’s not the issue,” ststed her daughter

“Then what is?” asked her mom.

“Kelly’s Mom has turned her into an eating partner &#8211; and what they eat isn’t that balanced. She packs food away like a vaccuum. Anything with sugar is one of her "favorite things." And as for physical activity, I think she's forgotten what it is - she has no stamina, which is silly as we both know; she's not so much fat as soft. I don’t mind the calories but if I’m going to do the cooking there I’m going to do it your way &#8211; healthily, not so much sugar and fats. So on the Internet while you’re gone I’m going to be asking you for ideas and backup.”

Mrs Adams understood her daughter's concern, but knew not to push, so she replied softly but supportively, “You know enough basics already, but I’ll do my part. Just do things gradually and maker sure it tastes good and you might get away with it. But her habits have to change because she wants them to, not just because we know its good.”

Over at the Johnson’s Kelly was polishing off seconds on the stroganoff and talking with her Mom. “You know, I’m glad Katie is coming, but I wonder if she realizes what she’s getting into?”

“What do you mean sweetheart?” Mrs. Johnson asked. 

“She says she’s through with dieting and today even out-ate Ben &#8211; but I’ve become a non-stop eating machine. What is she going to do when she finds out? Will she join me or think I’ve become a total pig?” Kelly wondered.

“Nonsense, darling,” Mrs. Johnson said. “You just eat for comfort like I do, not really to excess. It took years for me to get this big and when you get back to school you’ll slow down from this year's growth spurt. You’re not really that big &#8211; stop worrying about it.”

Kelly knew her mom would take that line &#8211; she always did. She'd never cared about her older daughters weight either. Both were now over 200 pounds. And usually Kelly was reassured by her Mom's dismissiveness. But tonight she was troubled. Still, after her mom left for work Kelly went to the refrigerator before bed. There she found a box of cold mini-eclairs for her customary midnight snack. 

“Mmmmmm,” she thought as she ate them while cruising the Internet, “these are among my favorite things!”

(continued in post 6)


----------



## klosterblocked (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow, very well written.


----------



## Observer (Jan 10, 2007)

*CHAPTER 3*

Mrs. Adams heard Katie finish working out on the family exercise machine, then head for the shower. She knew her daughter would be up for a good breakfast and quickly began finalizing the meal she had in progress. By the time Katie sat down Mrs. Adams was carefully ladling a cheese and veggie omelet onto a plate. Then she went to the microwave and extracted a trio of TGI Friday chicken quesadilla rolls to which she applied a healthy dollop of sour cream. Two warm pieces of whole grain bread beckoned from the toaster. These she added to Katie’s plate and put it on the table. 

Katie grinned in appreciation. “Mom, you sometimes act like you’re orchestrating a symphony, the way you bring all the different ingredients together.”

“And you copy me well, don’t be too modest,” her Mom said, pulling up a chair after setting two cups of chocolate down.

“Hey, hot chocolate! Now that’s an unexpected treat on a summer day!”

“Just felt like being different and surprising you- I’ve been running over menus in my mind for the Johnsons. I think creative variety will be your biggest ally.”

Mrs. Adams was a large woman who had plateaued regarding her weight years before. Her focus, and that of her family, had been on health, not dieting or weight loss, and through her efforts Katie knew more than the average teen about good nutrition.

Mrs. Johnson unfortunately was not on the same plane. Unlike Katie’s college educated Mom Mrs. Johnson had completed high school but then settled down to an immediate but short lived marriage that resulted in three kids before her husband’s untimely death. She’d worked hard to supplement the meager estate he had left, but to her food was a comfort, not a field of study.

With Mrs. Johnson working nights her daughter Kelly normally made her own breakfast .Since her older sisters had left Kelly had been lonely as well and was following in her mom’s path of using food for comfort while downplaying her weight. Had either of them gotten on a scale they would have been startled to learn that the corpulent Mom was nearly 300 pounds while the daughter, who thought she was over 160, was now closer to 180.

The other difference was exercise. Katies family had exercise equipment, that everyone used, plus she half-walked, half-ran the dogs every day. Katie, the frustrated cheerleader wannabe, was in relatively good physical condition. Kelly, on the other hand, had no such ambitions, seldom exerted herself more than necessary, and therefore was rather flaccid and tired easily. On this day, however, she knew Ben and Katie would be showing up to shampoo the rugs and prepare for Katie’s move.

The two had become friends in grade school, where both were slightly chunky in relation to their classmates. Katie was the more dominant, and her tendency to be active had helped Kelley burn off many of the extra calories both frequently consumed. This tendency had continued in intermediate school, but still both were about 20 pounds above the ideal norms &#8211; which bothered neither of them until Katie got ambitious and Kelly felt more like enjoying eating more than pursuing Katie’s goals.

Now, though, Katies dream had crumbled. She willingly plunged into her mom’s feast &#8211; and in the next neighborhood Kelly was doing the same. Her Mom, though, was asleep; the breakfast was leftover stroganoff from the night before, but the portion seemed rather meager. Not to worry, though, Kelly popped some frozen blueberry waffles into the toaster and soon had a two course breakfast, “mmmm waffles, she murmured.”they’re one of my favorite things.”

After breakfast Kellie tried to put on some slacks, but they all felt too tight. She finally wound up wearing snug flannel winter gym wear from school a year before. Its tight contours bore witness to her expanded physique, but at least it as wearable. Her snug denims were just not conducive to bending over

At 9:00 Ben showed up with Katie and a rented rug shampoo machine in tow, Tucked in the back seat under a blanket hidden from Katie’s view, was a surprise &#8211; eight jelly-filled and regular donuts. He was planning a mid-morning experiment. For now he unloaded the equipment and took it upstairs where Katie and Kellie were moving furniture He and Katie bustled about with Kelly helping as asked; by 10:30 not only the room but the hall and Kelly’s room smelled of fresh shampoo.

“OK, break and treat time,” declared Ben. "Everyone assemble in the kitchen in five minutes.”

He then went out to the car and retrieved the donuts. Kelly’s face lit up immediately when she realized what was happening. Katie was mildly curious but was nowhere near as committed. 

”Ill get us some milk,” volunteered Kelly. She adored fresh pastries but her Mom seldom got them.

The three young people chatted and ate their donuts &#8211; or more precisely Katie and Ben each had two while Kelly had three but was reluctant to take the last one. 

“Alright,” Ben said to Katie. “can you help me get the equipment loaded?”

“Sure,” Katie replied. As the two left Kelly found herself in sole possession of the last donut, which she quickly caused to disappear with her pudgy hand. 

“Mmmm” she purred as her tongue licked the frosting from her lips, “donuts are definitely among my favorite things.

“So closets and drawers are empty, rug has been shampooed,” said Ben as they drove along, “once we get this equipment taken back I guess tomorrow is time to start moving?”

“Yes, “ replied Katie, “but what was with the donuts today. Were you testing us?”

“Was I that obvious? You know me too well!”

“Yep &#8211; now spill it,”

“I think Kelly’s been blowing up &#8211; and seems like she may even enjoy it, I wanted to see what she would do if there were a little extra and I think I’m right,”

“Yes, she’s been gaining,” Katie acknowledged, “and probably more than she realizes. But should we be encouraging it?”

“We? I’m the one who did it,” answered Ben.

“I didn’t stop you, which makes me a collaborator &#8211; but I’m talking more broadly. Apart from just the donuts I’m going to be cooking much of the food, if not most. Its going to be a tightrope for me &#8211; I want to be free to eat what I want but I don’t want to enable her.”

“Point taken &#8211; she could easily be over 200 by June at the present rate. You think she doesn’t know it? And doesn’t care?”

“I don’t know &#8211; but when we move over I’m bringing the exerciser and trying to set a good example &#8211; that is, if I can keep out of the refrigerator enough myself.”

“If that’s a hint for lunch, just tell me when you’re ready” said Ben. ”Kelly’s not around and you can have whatever you like!”

“Go for it big girl lover” Katie grinned. “I can’t be a cheer leader now anyway!”

Ben took Katie to a diner where she had a double avocado cheese burger with fries and a malt. Ben had a mushroom burger, also with fries and a malt. 

Katie was enjoying her meal but brought Ben back to her and Kelly. “So, what happens if I and Katie really get bigger? Are we going to be competitors &#8211; &#8216;cause I do know liking larger girls is one of your secrets.”

“I also stuck by you during your diet &#8211; which should tell you something. I'm loyal to the girl I like whatever my personal preferences,” declared Ben.

“Yes, you’re a friend at any size. You said you would be and were. But you know what I’m getting at,” answered Katie

“Katie, any friendly, outgoing girl with good character I can enjoy being friends with &#8211; from petite Jenine Lee to stout Sandie Mullins, to pick our lightest and perhaps biggest classmates. You know that. But we, or at least I, have a commitment to you that’s beyond friendship, Haven’t you thought about how I dropped everything to just help you this week? I wouldn’t likely give up four days of dry wall for anyone else.” Ben said.

The light suddenly dawned for Katie, “You could have been working this week?”

“Yes, and have been all summer. My Uncle owns the company,” Ben volunteered.

“But that was $600!” said Katie.

“Yep &#8211; and even if Kelly were over 200 I wouldn’t have come running for her like I did for you. A real relationship is based on more than just size. You did the same thing for me when my Mom was ill. This week you were going to be needing help and I didn’t want anyone else doing it.” Ben assured her

Katie thought back over the years and realized it was true &#8211; they had a history being there for each other.

“I understand &#8211; I guess I was just being uneasy knowing where she is and what you like. But I think I’m headed back up, so you’ll have eye candy from me too &#8211; in fact that apple pie looks good!" answered Katie

“Two pre-matinee apple pies coming up &#8211; a la mode?” Ben inquired.

“Sure,” Katie said, patting her still slender waist but wondering how long it would stay that way.

Back at her house Kelly fell asleep in front of the TV waiting for her Mom to get up. About one o’clock she heard her mom in the kitchen, where she was just finishing a pastrami and sauerkraut sandwich for her daughter.

“Here honey,” I thought you would like this,” Mrs. Johnson offered.

“Thanks Mom.,” Kelly replied, her softening belly shaking as she sat down. ”You never let me down.”

“There’s potato salad and Ice cream in the fridge if you want them &#8211; I need to go shopping and get you some clothes,” replied her mom as she left out the door. Her daughter wasn’t fat in her eyes, nowhere near her own size 28 outfits. And no daughter of hers was going to go hungry as she had as a child! Kelly was, however, definitely getting a bit of a tummy and becoming hip heavy for size 16 clothes. It was time, her Mother felt, to upgrade.

“OK, thanks,” said Kelly, suddenly feeling alone, although thankful that her Mom always tried to take care of her.. She ate her sandwich in a bit of a melancholy mood, then moved on almost robotically to the potato salad and ice cream. The food was tasty enough, but for some reason she was feeling down. She thought about the obvious bond between Ben and Katie and wished she too had someone. She thought about the donuts and stroked her belly, wondering “is my only love always just going to be food?’

And then she fell asleep.

[continued in post 10]


----------



## mikael (Jan 11, 2007)

great story! kudos to you


----------



## Vader7476 (Jan 11, 2007)

I like it. It's getting a great set up. And for the life of me I can't figure out how exactly it's going to end up, there's a few directions that you could go. Very interesting.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 14, 2007)

Indeed, I like, keep it coming mon ami. (there's at least one accent missing there...)


----------



## Observer (Jan 30, 2007)

*Chapter 4*

Ben Chandler and Katie Adams were in different worlds during the matinée, a happy ending romantic chick flick he knew Katie would enjoy. She was into it, imagining herself in the role played by the female lead who saves the day and gets her guy. He, however, was analyzing the matrix which he knew he was being sucked into.

Ben had told Katie the truth &#8211; he had a preference for larger girls, a daring statement for an teen, but something he’d known for years. Yet he was wise enough to know that other factors than size existed in relationships. Neither Katie nor Kelly were twigs, but they were distinctly different people.

Katie was a natural self-motivated leader from a strong family who could take disappointment and change in stride, adjusting paradigms as needed. The school funding fiasco and her father’s job change were examples of such shifts. That’s why he and Katie made such good friends &#8211; both had been with each other through several life altering cycles. 

Kelly in contrast was a follower, one of three latch key children of a widowed Mother, letting other people and things mold her life, seldom thinking ahead more than twenty four hours and the impulse pleasure of the moment. This summer it was food that had been filling her life simply because there was nothing else really available. She was lucky to be the sidekick and friend of someone like Katie &#8211; someone more manipulative could easily have steered her into a wrong direction for their own ends, or devastated her by destroying any sense of self-worth. Katie had done neither &#8211; instead treating Kelly as a friend and trying to help her better herself.

Although Kelly was now the larger it hadn’t always been so. Katie, before her decision to join the cheerleading squad as a stepping stone to higher goals in student government, had been slightly plumper than Kelly. Now, without that motivation, Katie was moving back up but since Kelly had gained while Katie lost there was presently a fifty pound separation 

As Katie enjoyed the movie Ben wondered how living together would affect the two friends. Would Kelly accelerate Katie’s regain or would Katie be a brake on Kelly? With Katie, who he knew to be handy around the kitchen and no fan of pre-packaged food, poised to control the food supply in the Johnson household he knew Katie would do something. But what?

On the way home from the matinée Katie gave him a clue.

“Ben, what would you do if someone served you a supper of a Portobello mushrooms topped with spinach and cheese?” she asked

“Uh &#8211; I’d probably ask &#8216;what’s this?’ I’ve never seen a Portobello mushroom,” Ben replied.

“It’s a 4” wide, sometimes bigger, brown mushroom that can with proper sauces mimic a hamburger &#8211; vegetarian restaurants use them as an entrée.” Katie replied. “I wonder if I could get Katie and her Mom to try one, If they would I think it would open up a whole new world to them.”

“I think I smell a Lucy scheme afoot &#8211; am I Ethel Mertz?” asked Ben.

“Having you aboard as a cheering section wouldn’t hurt &#8211; especially if you don’t mind tasting new foods,” Katie offered

“And I want to do this because?” Ben asked.

“Because it good to eat healthier &#8211; and like you said, Kelly’s gotten compulsive. I want to wean her off the sugar if I’m doing the cooking,” Katie replied.

“Next thing you know it will be pita bread with alfalfa sprouts” Ben joshed.

“No &#8211; but pita bread with Greek stuffing might work. The idea is to improve nutrition by introducing variety. And we can have meat dishes, like Wampum Casserole,” Katie continued.

“What that?” Ben asked

“A noodle, spices, beef and kidney bean dish &#8211; actually a thick chili. We’re having it tonight if you want to stay for dinner.” she said

“And I bet you’re making it, right?” he answered.

“Yes - that’s how I knew. Coming?” she asked again.

“I see &#8211; that makes me your assistant in future weeks and Kelly’s the no wiser?” Ben parried.

“You catch on quick &#8211; any objections? I know you like me to eat, and tonight Mom will be sharing recipes. You can help pick out a menu,” Katie offered.

Ben knew Mrs. Adams had a large recipe book collection and went home with Katie. The casserole took less than an hour to make and smelled delicious.

“Cook like this and mushroom experiments just might sell,” he said.

“Exactly. Now, while the casserole is cooking we do the salad. Pears and cottage cheese or chopped greens with tomato and cucumber and ranch dressing?" Katie queried.

“I’m guessing greens &#8211; the pears would be from a can,” stated Ben

“You know me too well!” Katie joked.

The meal was succulent and Ben began catching the vision of what Katie was thinking. But at the Johnson’s things were much more routine.

Kelly had arisen begun preparing spaghetti, which she knew her Mom liked. Her Mom had then arrived with Kelly’s fresh clothes and said she needed a nap before going to work. Kelly looked at the clothes and thanked her but wasn’t ecstatic. In her heart she wanted to start shopping for her own, but thought her Mom would never hear of it. So when her Mom went to bed Katie watched TV. Later they shared the spaghetti and her Mom went to work while Kelly got online.

Online Kelly led a fantasy life. She chatted with guys but didn’t show her picture and concealed her age. She used her brain power to appear smart and precocious. It was fantasy existence but it gave her pleasure. And while she did it she snacked on mini-donuts and milk before going to bed. This was Kelly’s world, the fantasy reality Katie and Ben were about to invade.

Back at the Adams household Ben was getting an eyeful. Mrs. Adams had picked ten of her better cookbooks and listed forty recipes She was emphasizing health cooking, variety and simplicity for her daughter. Ben was impressed.

He suspected Katie at some point would likely try to rein in Kelly’s current life style. At the same time she was allowing her own body to assume its natural size. Despite the pie a la mode earlier in the day Katie didn’t bat an eye when her Dad broke out a gallon of butter pecan ice cream and served everyone quadruple scoop servings. 

The next morning Katie’s mom seemed to have caught her daughters mood. In addition to a nice cheese omelet she served croissants with Philadelphia cream cheese for breakfast. Katie found them so tasty she had two. Then she called Kelly and asked if she could use her car to help take the family dogs to her aunt’s place &#8211; they were to stay there during the two years Katie’s parents would be in Sumatra. She knew their house was being listed for lease. Kelly accepted and the girls agreed to leave at 10:00

The reality of what she had helped bring to pass to get her friend Katie back in her life was sinking in on Kelly. She had seen the exercise machine Katie and Ben had set up. She knew Katie wouldn’t be having left over macaroni when she was making the breakfasts. As she donned the new slacks her Mom had purchased she considered the soft flabbiness of her belly. She loved the taste of her “favorite things” but she had indeed grown a gut this summer. Somehow it didn’t see like that big a deal, but what she wondered was Katie thinking.

Kelly needn’t have worried. Katie’s mind was on how to handle two dogs for a three hour drive. 

Knowing her friend’s love of pastries she stopped at a bakery and got a box of goodies for them to share &#8211; including some luscious Banana bread with chocolate chips and cranberries, two éclairs and a apple turnover apiece plus milk. Such delicacies were not Kelly’s usual fare, they were too expensive for her and her mom. She immediately embraced the idea of enjoying them during the long journey. What put her even more at ease was that Katie was matching her item for item.

It was actually a calculated move on Katie's part &#8211; let Kelly know that they still both enjoyed food to lower her defenses, then introduce exercise and better nutrition gradually. After an hour the goodies were gone and a few minutes later they stopped to give the dogs a walk. 

“We need to stop at a fast food place and get them something, - probably a burger” Katie noted,. “what would you like?”

Kelly for once hadn’t been thinking food, but the question brought to mind a jalapeño and cheeseburger being featured on TV commercials and she mentioned it to Katie.

“Sounds good &#8211; along with a strawberry shake and fries?” Katie said.

“Wow &#8211; well, OK” Kelly replied, hardly believing her formerly dieting friend. 

By 2:00 they arrived at Katie’s uncle and aunt’s place. The dogs were happy to get out of the confines of the car and went romping in the large enclosed yard, little realizing it would be their new home for two years. The girls were invited to an early 5:00 supper of chicken, yams and a vegetable medley before going back. Once they got under way Katie fell asleep as Kelly drove.

Shortly after 9:00 Katie awakened with her appetite back. Knowing her friend had been driving for two hours she asked “Feel like a sundae, madame chauffer” 

“Uh, ok,” Kelly mumbled with some surprise. About 10 minutes later the two were turning in to a Dairy Queen. Kelly's minimally firm belly and breasts noticeably jiggled as she and Katie went inside. Katie on the other hand still appeared relatively svelte despite her eating of the past week. Once inside Katie demolished any fears that Kelly may have had about Katie trying to restrict her eating.

What Kelly shared were some of her breakfast ideas &#8211; crepes, quiche, scones, Mexican dishes, biscuits with chipped beef and gravy. She also mentioned Ben. “You see, I have some favorite things too &#8211; hopefully you and your Mom won’t mind?

“I, uh, think she’ll love it. I know I will.” Kelly stammered. “But isn’t that kind if cooking going to be expensive?”

“Not really if you budget and buy right. I know you and your Mom like to eat, and frankly so do I. I do want to make it interesting and nutritious though.”

"Ummm, “ replied Kelly. “Sounds good. I bet you mentioned Ben because you'd like to involve him as well.”

“Maybe at times,” Katie acknowledged, “But not too much unless you get someone too!”

“Not much chance of that!” Kelly said moodily. “I’m the fat one, don’t forget!

“So? “ said Katie. “Fat girls do get boyfriends, you know. They just have to let their weight be attractive like honey instead wearing it like a badge of despair.”

“Who did you hear that from?” Kelly said, looking up with some surprise.

“My Mom, sister and a few other larger women who’ve been there and done that,” replied Katie. "Remember that I was bigger than you when I snagged Ben. And he wasn't tat keen on me dieting."

“So are you going to give me a makeover?” asked Kelly with suspicion.

“Not really &#8211; but if I let myself gain like I know Ben likes I’m going to have to be careful myself or he could get tired of me.”" Katie asserted.

“Ben likes bigger women?” Kelly replied.

“200+ wouldn’t faze him. I don’t know if I’ll ever get that big, but I know I like 150 better than where I am now. I’m just expecting to exercise and be healthy as I get bigger.”

“I’m closer to 200 than I ever thought I’d be already,” Kelly replied. “I could get there by the end of the school year if I’m not careful &#8211; and frankly I’m not sure that I care. I enjoy eating and I’m never going to be skinny.”

“Your choice,” Katie replied nonchalantly, “I’m just glad to have you as a friend.

With that the girls went home. But Kelly was thinking as her hands fondled her growing bulk, “do I even want a boy friend? But if I did, is it possible someone like Ben could be out there for me?”

(Continued in post 14 of this thread)


----------



## Vader7476 (Jan 31, 2007)

I so hope they both end up gaining! :smitten:


----------



## Vader7476 (Mar 29, 2007)

Are there plans on continuing this story? :bounce:


----------



## Dutchman (Jul 29, 2007)

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Observer (Aug 30, 2013)

*Chapter Five*

As school started Ben, as usual, was focused on supporting Katie. That included Mrs. Johnson and her daughter Kelly. He knew Katie wanted Kelly to have someone in her life, but it wasnt an easy order to fill. Kelly was more intellect than personality, had a car so could be as independent as she wanted, and was totally undisciplined about food, which was fine for a FA, but there werent that many openly around in high school.

Ben himself hadnt known what FA even meant when he first met the girls years before. They were students who rode the same bus, were in the same grade, and he just knew he liked their company. Their weight even then was mildly above average but that wasnt something that he consciously thought about, even though he was drawn to the heavier of the two. She was spirited, disciplined, and could give as well as she got. Katie had spunk  and Ben thought that as the key to his attraction. 

It wasnt until Katie decided to compete for cheerleading and lost weight that Ben discovered his true inner feelings. He still liked her, knew he had to be supportive to be a gentleman, but really had no enthusiasm for her effort. But he did the right thing and did not try to sabotage it.

The experience did however cause him to listen to what others were saying. The jocks wanted ass and time in bed, like gunslingers carving notches in a pistol barrel. There were the nerds and geeks, the boozers, the druggies, and other variations of rebellion against the establishment. Ben could care less. But then one day he heard about FAs  and what he heard made him question his orientation.

20 of guys cant stand fat chicks and some in this group like to make crude jokes  thats bullying and needs to stop. Another 30% prefer slender over fat, which is their election. 35% really dont care. A 15% minority prefer larger women  meaning maybe 40-50 pounds above average with a even smaller number liking to fantasize about partners who are truly super obese, said the speaker. And to a lesser degree women have body type size preferences towards men the same way. Its not right or wrong, it has nothing to do with health concerns, it just is and may be genetic.

Initially Ben had placed himself in the 35% not caring group, but as Katie lost he wondered if maybe he was in the 15% who preferred women with meat on their bones. After some exploration n the Internet he concluded that he probably was  but since he also was committed to Katie emotionally some other FA was needed for Kelly,

But who?

For the first month Ben listened for any tell tale remarks thsat would indicate a classmate was a fellow FA. Nothing. But he also noticed body langusge. The way guys looked at various girls told him a lot. The 20% were obvious, and Ben noted that they were insecure losers anyway. The vast majority seemed focused on their own affairs. But he finally noted three whose head quietly turned and watched when a larger girl was around.

One of the three, like himself, already had a heavier girl friend, so wasnt a candidate. Of the remaining two one was a known video game addict with limited human relations skills. But the fourth, Jon Malcor, surprised Ben.

Jon didnt date much. He was an achiever without commitment.  academic club officer, holding down a job, interested in community service. When he dated it was because something, such a a school dance, demanded that he have one. He usually picked dates from those in the unattached second tier, showed them a good time, but made no commitments. But Ben noticed something.

In study hall one girl whod picked up a few pounds had her untucked shirt rising just above her waistband. Bens observant eye caught a bit of her belly bouncing as she walked by and he followed her, smiling. Then he glanced to his right and noted Jon doing the same thing, also smiling. The next day Pam Sturges, who weighed over 200 pounds, had some difficulty squeezing into one of the molded desks. The jocks gave each other knoiwing glances, but Ben caught Jon just looking with interest. Ben concluded that Jon was a closet FA  but could he be induced to take an interest in Katie?

About a week later Jon was soliciting recruits for a Habitat for Humanity project. Ben approached him and noted his experience with his Uncles construction company. Jon immediately accepted his offer, as well as his suggestion that he might be able to get Katie and Kelly to participate as well. Getting Katie, who was usually game for anything, involved was easy  and after a little persuasion Kelly agreed to come along as well.

Over the next week Ben ingratiated himself with Jon, becoming one of the project managers and resolving a few supply issues with his Uncles help. Ben learned Join was dead serious as he said were dealing with relatives here. This isnt Donkey Kong or Mario Brothers. We need to show compassion and love and get it right!

The day of the project went well and Jon appreciated the effort. Ben told Jon hed like to know more about his efforts and suggested they have pizza and wings after the day was over  including the girls. Jon agreed, not having any more idea than Katie about Ben and Katies agenda.

As promised Ben probed Jon about the Habitat project  how it was funded, how often it was done, how recipients were selected and sites secured. But Katie gradually shifted the conversation to her Dads efforts in Sumatra, and the unique experience she and Ben were having. Kelly, who Jon knew had worked along with everyone else and talked during the day, remained quiet, which perplexed him. 

Kelly, he asked, changing the focus of the conversation, what do you and your mom think of all these new cuisines Katie is peppering you with? Im sure its an adventure.

Uh, Im trying to learn, but its right now kid of overwhelming. Weve been used to eating prepared foods from a box for years. But Katie is a great cook

As will you be with practice Kelly. It just takes confidence and effort interjected Ben.

Yes, its like driving a car  which you can and I need to, at first you have to think of every step. Then the basics become automatic, noted Katie. I need to start on that, I know.

Wait a minute, remarked Jon, Kelly drives and you dont, but youre a gourmet cook and shes getting up to speed. This is an interesting parallel which illustrates something very important: we can all learn what we need to in its time if we have our basic brains intact. One set of skills isnt better than the other.

Says the guy who teaches driving on the side, but Ive no idea if he even cooks quipped Ben

I can, but not as well as Katie Im sure, replied Jon. But where did you hear about my teaching driving?

Nancy Relds and Sarah Frazer last week  they both passed heir exams, noted Ben.

Yes they did, Jon beamed. two more blows for womens equality! And someday other areas as well  whether its construction, food or whatever.

Wow, exclaimed Katie, with an attitude like that how come some girl hasnt picked you off already?

Probably because Im spread too thin doing too many things for anyone to have me, returned Jon. Im not a Lindsey Lohan fan type  too busy, too serious and totally boring to most my own age I know and am stuck with it. Im about bettering one another  for example wondering why if youre teaching Kelly culinary arts skills shes not making you get your learners permit.

Now thats a good question, agreed Ben

Well, I guess I could if youd tell me how you teach your students, Kelley stammered, Id be afraid to do that.

Jon paused. If youre serious there are others you could teach as well. Do you have a clear record??

20,000 miles, no tickets and I dont drink liquor, responded Kelly.

It seems that Ms Johnson has just volunteered to be an apprentice in the driving instruction outreach project, declared Jon. You do realize there is no salary  just occasional side benefits like free dinners at the Olive Garden?

Kelly hung her head, Ive never been to the Olive garden. Were too poor and down on the social pecking order for that kind of thing. 

Oh, Im sorry. I didnt mean to say anything hurtful. The non-profit that sponsors this outreach does give us gift passes there, so I was serious He put the palm of his hand to his head, obviously embarrassed, Look, whether you become an instructor or not I do have two passes right now. Might I take you there an evening next week  I dont care who drives.

I dont mean to force you  Kelly said

Youre not forcing anything. Ben can tell you about how often I take anyone to dinner - like virtually never. But right now I want you to share an experience you deserved ages ago. And it will give us a chance to see if we can work together as a team in this driving thing. We really do need more helpers. Jon said.

Well, I guess I could, Kelly capitulated.

OK  now, can I treat the group to spumoni ice cream before we head home? Jon asked. 

Sounds great, Ben replied with Katie nodding. &#8195;


----------

